# Here's a quick sample of what you're in store for



## Baltic Sea

Witam ponownie!

Chciałby spytać was czy angielskie zdanie "Here's a quick sample of what you're in store for" znaczy po polsku "Oto krótka migawka tego, co was czeka".

Moim zdaniem spodziewałbym się "Here's a quick sample of what is in store for you", ale nie będę pouczał anglosasów.

Dziękuję. Źródło: Zasłyszane w internecie.


----------



## R.O

Jeśli chodzi o wyrażenie ze słowem _store _to oba są używane, z tym że to drugie jest znacznie częstsze. Mógłbyś też użyć tutaj _what you're in for_.


----------



## Baltic Sea

Dzięki bardzo, R.O.


----------



## dreamlike

Ja na przykład kiedyś się nauczyłem_ "what *lies* in store for somebody".
Można jeszcze powiedzieć "what the future holds for somebody" i pewnie kilka innych rzeczy, których teraz nie mogę sobie przypomnieć. _


----------



## LilianaB

Baltic, where did you take this expression from? It may also mean something else in a different context. Was it from an ad (in what country?), or did you make it up, or your friend? Doesn't _Anglosas_ refer to Anglo-Saxon*, not British? I know it is widely used by Poles this way, but is it correct?  I have been wondering about this for a while. Going back to your original question, could you kindly post a link to the text where you found this expression.  

* It is really the fourth meaning of the world in English as well (related to English culture heritage) -- it just sounds strange in the context you used it (as English-speaking people). It is not used this way in English anymore, this is why it perhaps seems very strange to me in Polish. I would think they spoke Anglo-Saxon.


----------



## Baltic Sea

I cannot do it. The rules of the forum forbid stating any video (youtube) materials. I would be severely reprimanded by the moderators. It's a comment from the interviewer.


----------



## LilianaB

What kind of interviewer? In which country? Was it related to any kind of store, or something else? It can also be metaphorically used.


----------



## Szkot

Ten kundel celtycko-anglosaski też spodziewał się "Here's a quick sample of what is in store for you".

Drugi wariant nawet określałbym jako błąd, choćby nierzadki.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I agree. The idiom is: _what is in store for you_. I was thinking that perhaps they were talking about a real store -- in relation to Christmas shopping, or something like that.  _In order not to spend too much on useless things, you have to remember what you are in the store for_.


----------



## Baltic Sea

No, LilianaB, it had nothing to do with shopping. It was an interview with Justin Hayward, leader of the Moody Blues.


----------



## R.O

That's a strange rule. But anyway, every impractical rule can be circumvented. Simply tell us the title of the video on YouTube and we'll find it.

I was also thinking about a real store but we'd need the video to determine that.


----------



## LeTasmanien

LilianaB said:


> Yes, I agree. The idiom is: _what is in store for you_. I was thinking that perhaps they were talking about a real store -- in relation to Christmas shopping, or something like that.  _In order not to spend too much on useless things, you have to remember what you are in the store for_.



The meaning is very clear in the 1st sentence as provided by Baltic Sea. Because the speaker did not use the definite article "*the*" he was not referring to a particular store/shop.
Omitting to use definite or indefinite "a" articles is a very common error made by people from a Slavic background when speaking English.
Native speakers never do it.

The 1st variant in the original post, also the title of this thread, is gobbledygook!


----------



## Baltic Sea

Justin Hayward Interview Part 1-The Ed Bernstein Show *http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=7yIxvanrjIo*


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I guess, it means _what you should expect_ -- just a variation on _what we have in store for you_. I don't think anyone in the interview spoke any Slavic languages, unless I missed something. It is true that many speakers of languages other than English mix up the article use from time to time.


----------



## Baltic Sea

Now you see that I did not think it up. I must admit, LilianaB, that learning to properly use "an", "a", "the" is not a piece of cake. On the contrary, it is a hard nut to crack.


----------

